# Sandhill Crane



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I want to do it this year... Anyone ever done this? They look like pterodactyles in the air.. Are they around 4 ft tall with a wing span of around 7 feet? What load do you use to kill them? What Choke? How do they taste?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

These big boys are a ball to hunt. Use whatever you shoot for geese and you'll be just fine. My only advise, get out in front of'em, they're flying a lot faster'n than you might think. You can hammer nails with them drum sticks but the breast is dark and juicy, roast it just like beef. Yum!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

i love hunting cranes. i use my full choke and #2s. they taste pretty good too!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

They don't call em the "ribeye in the sky" for nuthin...


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

The first one I shot landed inches from my feet. I swear I could feel the earth shake when that thing hit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I recommend using the UWN search engine. Lots of good Sandhill Crane stories and pics on here.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

A couple of changes this year. If you draw a tag, there will be a $15.00 charge for the tag this season. Fewer tags in BE county. Good luck to all, they are a really fun hunt!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> These big boys are a ball to hunt. Use whatever you shoot for geese and you'll be just fine. My only advise, get out in front of'em, they're flying a lot faster'n than you might think. You can hammer nails with them drum sticks but the breast is dark and juicy, roast it just like beef. Yum!


Yep, BP is on it.

I like to use decoys, the Carrylite ones.

Last year I tried the Silo Sock thingies for the first time. The cranes came into them 2 out of the 3 days I used them. Both times I was asleep at the wheel, not ready to shoot, when they flew over.

I use 12ga Hevi-Shot #2 - 3 1/2" for Sandhills.


----------

